# الهى الهى هل تسمعنى



## youhnna (13 مايو 2010)

*[center]الهى الهى
اننى
اصرخ اليك
من جوف حوت يونان
اصرخ اليك
من اتون نار الفتية الثلاثة
اصرخ اليك
من جب اسود دانيال
اصرخ اليك
من محنة ايوب البار
وانا اعلم اننى
ليس لى
عظمة يونان فى نبوته
ولاعظمة ايمان الفتية الثلاثة
ولاعظمة ايمان وحكمة دانيال
ولا برايوب البار
ليس لى يارب
سوى نفس كاسفنجة امتلئت بماء العالم
واصبحت لاتتقبل اى شىء اخر
وروح دفنت تحت صخور التجارب والالم
وقلب يحتضر
ونفس تعيش غيبوبة الياس والاستسلام
اناديك اصرخ اليك
ولكن لشقاوتى لاتمل اذنك لى
اعلم كم انا خاطى
اعلم كم انا مخطىء
ولكنى ارجوك واتوسل اليك
ان تعزف ياصابعك على اوتار حياتى
حتى تتعافى فتعود اليها الحياة
وتخرج لحنا يسبح ويشكر اسمك القدوس
الهى الهى
لاتحجب وجهك عنى ولاتتركنى فى هذا الظلام
فبدونك كميت فى هذة الحياة
ارجوك الهى
امل اذنك واسمع صلاتى
لك كل المجد
امي[/center]*[/color]


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

امين

تسلم ايدك يا يوحنا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 مايو 2010)

*صلاة رائعة حقاً وبتمتاز بانها متحقق فيها شروط الصلاة الناجحة مثل انسحاق القلب والاتضاع 
الرب يبارك حياتك يوحنا​*


----------



## youhnna (13 مايو 2010)

*شكرااااااااا روزي

لمرورك الرائع الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## youhnna (13 مايو 2010)

*شكراااااااا راجعة

لمرورك الرائع المميز

ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## king (13 مايو 2010)

سمعنى ياللة وارحمنى انا حزين على خطيتى


----------



## youhnna (14 مايو 2010)

*امين
شكرااااااا كنج على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## bemo (14 مايو 2010)

بجد صلاة جميلة جدا ، ربنا يباركك


----------



## youhnna (14 مايو 2010)

*شكراااااااا بيمو
لمرورك الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (17 مايو 2010)

امين


شكرا للصلاة الطيبة 
تحيتي​


----------



## youhnna (19 مايو 2010)

*شكراااا بنوتة

لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (19 مايو 2010)

امين

صلاة جميلة اوى يا يوحنا

الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## youhnna (19 مايو 2010)

*شكراااااااا خادمة رب المجد

لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mera22 (20 مايو 2010)

ميرسي كتير

الرب يباركك


----------



## youhnna (20 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااا ميرا

على مرورك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2010)

الهى الهى
لاتحجب وجهك عنى ولاتتركنى فى هذا الظلام
فبدونك كميت فى هذة الحياة

شكرا للصلاه الجميله جدا جدا​


----------



## kalimooo (21 مايو 2010)




----------



## youhnna (22 مايو 2010)

*شكرااااااا النهيسى

لمرورك الرائع والجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## youhnna (22 مايو 2010)

*شكراااااااا كليمو

لمرورك الرائع والجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

صلاه جميله
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## youhnna (18 يونيو 2010)

*شكراااااااااا كوكو

لمرورك الرائع والجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 يونيو 2010)

صلاة صادقة من قلب مملؤ بالايمان


----------



## youhnna (18 يونيو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> صلاة صادقة من قلب مملؤ بالايمان



*شكراااااااا لمرورك الرائع والجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## basom1984 (22 يونيو 2010)

امين يارب 
اسمع صوتي انا الخاطئ


----------



## youhnna (1 يوليو 2010)

basom1984 قال:


> امين يارب
> اسمع صوتي انا الخاطئ



*شكرااااااااا لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## govany shenoda (1 يوليو 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا يوحنا

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## maro sweety (5 يوليو 2010)

صلاة جميلة


----------



## youhnna (6 يوليو 2010)

*شكراااااا جوفانى

لمرورك الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## youhnna (6 يوليو 2010)

*شكراااااااا مارو

لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## christianbible5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*



اعلم كم انا خاطى
اعلم كم انا مخطىء
ولكنى ارجوك واتوسل اليك
الهى الهى
لاتحجب وجهك عنى ولاتتركنى فى هذا الظلام
فبدونك كميت فى هذة الحياة


أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*صلاة رائعة...*
*الرب يبارك حياتك حبيبي يوحنا...*
*لا تحجب وجهك يا رب عن شعبك...*
*اتوسل اليك راجيا...*
*ارحمنا يا الله ارحمنا يا الله ارحمنا يا الله...*
*اقدم هذه الصلاة التي كتبها الاخ يوحنا عن نية الفقراء...*
*الرب يبارككم اخوتي...*


----------



## youhnna (6 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *صلاة رائعة...*
> *الرب يبارك حياتك حبيبي يوحنا...*
> *لا تحجب وجهك يا رب عن شعبك...*
> *اتوسل اليك راجيا...*
> ...



*شكراااااااا اخى الحبيب

لمرورك الرائع والجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

